# Hi there!



## ShonarPets (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi there!

My name is lisa and I have recently started breeding fancy mice.
On the moment I'm busy with marked, tan, silver fox, banded, brindle and himalayan.
This form seems to be very good and nice place to share and ask for information


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome ShonarPets

Quite the varieties you have there.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ShonarPets (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!

Yes I'm still experimenting and I would like to see all the possibilities.


----------

